# time for us to get some good channels



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

it is about time for us to get some good channels, direct is getting some good channels this week,time for us to get some


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What's left for Dish, really? Other than full time RSNs, NY RSNs, ESPNU, ABC Family, & ESPNews Dish is pretty loaded.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We have a thread for this:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187996

Stickied at the top of the Dish HD forum... but there hasn't been much to anticipate lately.


----------

